

Google Receives 12,000 Requests To Be Forgotten From Europeans On Day One - rpm4321
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/31/google-receives-12000-requests-to-be-forgotten-from-europeans-on-day-one/

======
stinos

      For us to evaluate your request, you must:
      (a) Provide the URL for each link appearing in a Google search for your name that you request to be removed. (The URL can be taken from your browser bar after clicking on the search result in question).
      (b) Explain, if not clear, why the linked page is about you (or, if you are submitting this form on behalf of someone else, the person named above).
      (c) Explain how this URL in search results is irrelevant, outdated, or otherwise inappropriate
    
      If your request concerns more than one URL, please provide an explanation for each URL. * 
    

They don't make it exactly easy, do they? Also this seems to indicate they
really have to check every single request and each link in it. Could be a
fulltime job.

~~~
chestnut-tree
_" They don't make it exactly easy, do they?"_

The steps seem clear to me. I can't think of another way they could do this.
They're asking for all the information needed to make an initial assesment.
The onus is on the submitter to make the claim and provide the evidence.

I can imagine in most cases, Google will require follow-up documents or
further evdence to prove that you are no longer associated with event X, Y or
Z. All of this will make the process even lengthier.

What I'd like to know is if this ruling applies only to Google or to other
search engines too? The action was bought againt Google, but the European
Court of Justice uses the generic wording "operator of a search engine" in
it's press relase about the ruling. Presumably this means any local or
international search engine that operates with offices in that country must
also provide a link removal assesment service. Does the search engine have to
remove results from their entire index or just the results served to users of
a particular country (where the claim was filed)? And are search engines under
any obligation to publish the results of successful requests to remove links?

This ruling feels unworkable and throws up so many complications.

~~~
DanBC
It applies to any search engine with a European presence. I don't know if that
means data and servers or just offices.

It doesn't cover non-local data. Thus, I can have results removed from
google.co.uk but google can leave those results in for google.com

I am interested in how Google will handle cultural differences. The UK has a
lot of publicity about politicians who have extra-marital affairs. France
doesn't appear to care whether their politicians have affairs. So, is that
information relevant or not?

------
vixin
So we just change passive to active in the following and adjust to required
level of truth:
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiIP_KDQmXs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiIP_KDQmXs)
"I did not have sexual relations with that woman")

"People simply disappeared, always during the night. Your name was removed
from the registers, every record of everything you had ever done was wiped
out, your one-time existence was denied and then forgotten. You were
abolished, annihilated: vaporized was the usual word."

Orwell's 1984

